# another table WALNUT



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i like tables i guess easy to make dovel tales and mortise and tennion on this one 16" tall and 18" top sprayed lacquer also I like the top thanks for looking


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi del 

One more GREAT table  very nice.

I love the wood it's so great you could use the snapshot for wallpaper on the computer.

DID/CAN you see the wood angel and the angels face in the wood ?? 
And if you look real hard to her left you will see a skull !, to her left and behind her and in the pool of wood. 


Death Wood Angel captured in Walnut forever. 
see the snapshot below


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent. That is sure some beautiful walnut!! Nice job. 

Corey


----------



## mpphoto (May 7, 2006)

Beautiful work!


----------



## dusty56 (Jan 1, 2006)

haahahaa I thought that I was the only one that saw Angels and the like in wood ! Beautiful , just beautiful !


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Beautiful, just beautiful Del!
Do you own a walnut orchard!?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dusty56

Like you I love walnut and I also see many things in wood.

Take a look at the link below and see if you can see the dog and the tiger in the walnut . 

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/2432-dog-lovers.html#post25980


Bj


----------

